# You havta love a well balanced skyline



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm one of those people who appreciate a well balanced skyline where the tallest skyscrapers are around the same level of height. There will be some scrapers that are taller/shorter but the difference isn't that great. Or lets say the tallest building are around the same level. 

Here are some perfect examples 

Tokyo (Shinjuku)









Manila (Makati)









Jakarta (CBD)









Frankfurt









Paris (La Defense)









Atlanta (downtown and midtown)









Compared them to this

HK









Shanghai (Pudong)









New York (Lower Manhattan with the WTC)


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

Don't forget Singapore!









The three tallest are all 919'.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> Don't forget Singapore!
> The three tallest are all 919'.


SG's tallest are the same height but they still are of big difference in height compared to its neighbouring scrapers.


----------



## PwnedByASkyscraper (Nov 29, 2007)

WANCH said:


> SG's tallest are the same height but they still are of big difference in height compared to its neighbouring scrapers.


True, true, but the height difference doesn't overwhelm the balance IMO.


On the other end of the spectrum - take a wild guess








FlickrJunkie


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Don't think HK's skyline is considered balanced. IFC2 sticks out quite significantly, and the skyline develops in peaks from Central to Admiralty, and even moreso beyond.


----------



## jess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

frankfurt has one of the better well-balanced skylines IMO


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

LA has an almost perfectly balanced skyline. 
From Flickr, H111:








From Flickr, Łïşå ◦●:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Don't think HK's skyline is considered balanced. IFC2 sticks out quite significantly, and the skyline develops in peaks from Central to Admiralty, and even moreso beyond.


That's why I used HK as a comparison. HK isn't well balanced. The same with cities such as Shanghai, New York or Kuala Lumpur


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I much prefer balance too.  I'd have to say the worst offender is Taipei. Taipei 101 simply looks ridiculous in it's setting. Unfortunately, I find my own city guilty of this too. At 1815 feet, he CN Tower is almost twice as high as the next tallest building, First Canadian Place which is 978 feet.

Toronto mitigates this imbalance, somewhat, because of a sea of tall buildings. A few well place towers closer to CN's height would do wonders for balance. Some locals like the contrast. I love the CN Tower, but prefer, as you do, more balance.


----------



## Cristovão471 (May 9, 2006)

Sydney's skyline is quite well balanced.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

doesn't matter for me if the skyline is well balanced or not


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> True, true, but the height difference doesn't overwhelm the balance IMO.
> 
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum - take a wild guess
> ...


Tehran?


----------



## mathyas (Feb 8, 2007)

*Riyadh*



PwnedByASkyscraper said:


> True, true, but the height difference doesn't overwhelm the balance IMO.
> 
> 
> On the other end of the spectrum - take a wild guess
> ...


Riyadh, it's on the building in the center.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Riyadh only has two towers.


----------



## canadave87 (Oct 8, 2007)

Montreal's is pretty balanced:


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

i like them both! Balitmore is an example of balanced - too balanced for not having a height restriction imo










however, the balance will definently change soon!


----------



## charmedone (Aug 31, 2007)

i think toronto has the best out of all of them because you have a well devlope section and then you have the cn tower not to far away i would liek to see a 1300 footer in the down town area though heh 

compaired to citys like new york chicago hong kong whitch has nothing but huge buildings all over the place 











































































and this building is my fav


----------



## Dallasbrink (Nov 2, 2007)

so after looking at the top submissions...what is your idea of a balanced sky line?


----------



## melbguy (Jan 23, 2007)

We have the east end of the CBD (collins street cluster).














but the rest can look very all over the place, depends where u view the CBD from.


----------

